# 2.6.9-gentoo-r11 - compile error

## MerlinTheWizard

Hi all,

I get the following error:

```
ipc/shm.c: In function `sys_shmctl':

ipc/shm.c:528: error: structure has no member named `rlim'

make[1]: *** [ipc/shm.o] Error 1

make: *** [ipc] Error 2
```

while compiling the latest gentoo-dev-sources kernel.

Any idea?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zaanpenguin

I can confirm this. Sounds like an issue with a patch.

----------

## Guinpen

I did a stage-3 install with ck-sources-2.6.9-r3 and it worked beautifully. Then I did a stage-1 install with the exact same config file, make.conf, and whatnot, and it died with that error.

Then I unmerged genkernel and ck-sources, and merged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r11 and genkernel, all in that order. Genkernel failed with several screens of errors.

----------

## chenxy

change Line 528 of ipc/shm.c from:

        !current->signal->rlim[RLIMIT_MEMLOCK].rlim_cur)

to

        !current->rlim[RLIMIT_MEMLOCK].rlim_cur)

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

 *chenxy wrote:*   

> change Line 528 of ipc/shm.c from:
> 
>         !current->signal->rlim[RLIMIT_MEMLOCK].rlim_cur)
> 
> to
> ...

 

Works fine. Thanks!!

----------

## romildo

Will a bug be reported regarding this issue?

----------

## beastmaster

I concur.

----------

## dsd

apologies for this..its a combination of the bug being assigned to the wrong person, and me accidentally compile-testing the wrong patchset. the broken version has been dekeyworded and a new release will be made in a few hours time, once the newer patches have hit the mirrors

----------

## zambizzi

Thanks!  I'll change it and re-compile in a bit.

----------

## nomadknight21

had same issue, thanks for the fix... got scared, finally made the move, bringing down my win 2003 server to replace it with a gentoo srv box, and i got this error during kernel compile, thanks  you guys rock, this is why i LOVE gentoo....

----------

## dsd

-r12 is out with the fixed fix..will be marked stable later today, please test

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *chenxy wrote:*   

> change Line 528 of ipc/shm.c from:
> 
>         !current->signal->rlim[RLIMIT_MEMLOCK].rlim_cur)
> 
> to
> ...

 

Thanks!

----------

## foosh

dsd, -r12 compiled fine and is running brilliantly here

----------

